# Difficult TF writing



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 29, 2012)

I am a writer on FA, and an interesting idea crossed my mind.

What do you think would be the hardest detail to work with in a transformation story.  Whether its a location, trigger, time period, species selection, backstory, reactions, and anything else of which you can think.

In my personal opinion, if i had a revolutionary war time period for my story, i would struggle to find a fitting plot to work with.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I could see how that would change things esp. the dialogue...I always have such trouble with dialogue anyway. 

For a transformation story though, prehaps location. There's only so many forests and underground labs one can stomach before getting bored.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 29, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Yeah, I could see how that would change things esp. the dialogue...I always have such trouble with dialogue anyway.
> 
> For a transformation story though, prehaps location. There's only so many forests and underground labs one can stomach before getting bored.



not big into Tf myself but a crowded mall or other embarrassing public place would be much more interesting.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2012)

From the perspective of an avid TF reader, I'd say what draws me in the most isn't the location, trigger or species. It's the quality of the writing, and, as I don't see it often I'd say it's probably the most difficult part.


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 30, 2012)

also another one of my weaknesses is filling in long periods of time.  I have known myself to rush through slow parts when writing


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

SirRob said:


> From the perspective of an avid TF reader, I'd say what draws me in the most isn't the location, trigger or species. It's the quality of the writing, and, as I don't see it often I'd say it's probably the most difficult part.



Same here, though I don't read fanfiction or any other amateur writing as often as I'd like to, it doesn't matter if it's a trite hackneyed plot so long as the writing is able to make it fresh and lively. It is possible you know.


----------

